# Never Overexpose a Photograph????



## DGMPhotography (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, this looks interesting!

http://petapixel.com/2015/08/18/mit-created-a-camera-that-will-never-overexpose-a-photograph/


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2015)

“No more will photographers or even ordinary people have to fumble with aperture size and exposure length,” writes lead scientist Hang Zhao. “The algorithm would enable people simply to click the camera button and let the computer deal with exposure problems.”

“The modulo camera can potentially transform the way everyday photography works.”

Oh really? no more fumbling with aperture size?? Guess that mean no more DOF discussions or sweet bokeh.

I thought that the camera phone already transformed the way everyday photography works.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2015)

Interesting; I wonder how it deals with under-exposure/low-light.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 19, 2015)

I though we already have this?  It's called auto mode!   j/k


----------



## ronlane (Aug 19, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I though we already have this?  It's called auto mode!   j/k



Yeah but this is AutoHDR


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 19, 2015)

What camera?? This article written by Petapixel seems inaccurate. The MIT research study says 'We present a novel framework to extend the dynamic range of images...'. 'A modulo camera could theoretically...' So in theory this could work, doesn't mean one's in production. I don't see anything about an actual camera on MIT's site.

The study was sponsored by an Asst. Director of Defense under an Air Force contract. I would think its intended use would be for scientific or military purposes. Not that it couldn't someday be developed for commercial or consumer use, maybe it would be.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 19, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Well, this looks interesting!
> 
> MIT Created a Camera That Will Never Overexpose a Photograph


"You push the button; we do the rest!" They can have that slogan free, if Kodak is finished with it.


----------



## Vtec44 (Aug 19, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Yeah but this is AutoHDR



If you shoot Nikon, that option comes with every purchase.  The DR is amazing, it looks HDR!


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 19, 2015)

How about if we rewrite a sentence from the article .
Take this: " “The algorithm would enable people simply to click the camera button and let the computer deal with exposure problems.”
And change it to this:" “The algorithm would enable the satellite simply to activate the long range camera and let the computer deal with exposure problems.”


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 20, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Interesting; I wonder how it deals with under-exposure/low-light.



I was wondering the same thing... and the technology seems pretty powerful, and pretty logical. Makes me wonder why something like this hasn't come out already.



dennybeall said:


> How about if we rewrite a sentence from the article .
> Take this: " “The algorithm would enable people simply to click the camera button and let the computer deal with exposure problems.”
> And change it to this:" “The algorithm would enable the satellite simply to activate the long range camera and let the computer deal with exposure problems.”



Lol yeah.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 20, 2015)

So we've reinvented the auto mode? Really……?


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 20, 2015)

Definitely interesting! Technology never ceases to amaze (and terrify) me!


----------



## sashbar (Aug 21, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Interesting; I wonder how it deals with under-exposure/low-light.



I guess, since it can stretch in only one direction,  such a camera will be set to overexpose all shots by several stops to avoid underexposure and get full shadow information with high dynamic range scenes.  Then, sinse highlights clipping is not a problem anymore, it will adjust the exposure. What I wonder is how it will deal with noise and colours with all these manipulations.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 21, 2015)

EIngerson said:


> So we've reinvented the auto mode? Really……?



I think it's probably about time they did lol.


----------

